# Best Tires for Dirt jumps, trails and urban?



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi there, 
I want to get some new tires that I can use for all types of riding, but mostly dirt jumps and street type stuff, I have one maxxis hookworm so I could run dual hookworms but at the trails they grip like crap. I am looking at the holy rollers, the Arrow launches, which look like they grip well and also the Halo twin rails. I am looking for strong sidewalls and good grip, plus low rolling resistance. I don't care about weight. I am open to suggestions so post away!

Thanks!


----------



## bikerboy232 (Nov 3, 2004)

One word....K-Rad


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

bikerboy232 said:


> One word....K-Rad


ya until you rip open the sidewall....

look at the arrow launches or twin rails.

i am going to get kenda kinetics or kiniptions (whatever the 2.4 urban tire is)


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Best dj, street tire- Maxxis HolyRoller.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> ya until you rip open the sidewall....
> 
> look at the arrow launches or twin rails.
> 
> i am going to get kenda kinetics or kiniptions (whatever the 2.4 urban tire is)


How thick are the sidewalls on the launches and the twin rails? Cause pinch flats and ripped sidewalls are annoying.


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Holly Rollers*

I use them on my Cove and my 20'', they are great for urban/DJ, low rolling resistance, I hardly have to pedal to keep moving, you just cruise along. I even used them for some riding this winter, not deep snow, but slick stuff, they held pretty good, I swapped them out for now. These are great for what you are looking for.


----------



## razzin idiot (Feb 10, 2006)

have a look at dmr moto rt's. there awsome! very fast and grippy off and on road


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> How thick are the sidewalls on the launches and the twin rails? Cause pinch flats and ripped sidewalls are annoying.


can't say on the arrows. but the halos are pretty thick (at least compared to the k rads and it has a puncture resistant layer in the rubber too which is nice.


----------



## QCRage (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the Holy Rollers too. Also have a set of Bling-Blings on my Cove, good for all of the above, but a bit more trail oriented the the Holys and seem to be more versatile IMO. I like the High Rollers for trails, but not for street.


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

I am pretty happy with my holyrollers.


I hear good things about The k-rads though...


----------



## bikerboy232 (Nov 3, 2004)

i dunno guys, up put up a good pint, but i'll still stick to my tried and true K-Rads.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I've got a pair of twin rails on my commuter bike. They are fairly narrow tires. I like a wider footprint on my tires for street, park and dj's. The sidewalls aren't too bad. They do roll really fast.

I think the Nokian Assaults look like they would make a good allround tire, as long as the trails are primarily hardpack..


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't like to hate on products, but I have heard of more K-rads self destructing than any other tire, and last month I had the pleasure of experiencing this first hand. I was riding my bike around, and realized that there was a 4" tear on the sidewall. I have no idea when or how it happened. 

If you're looking for a bit more grip than Holy Rollers or K-rads, maybe look at the Kenda Short Tracker?


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

Holy Roller Front
Twin Rail Back 

Nice combo.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Maxxis HolyRoller


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

the arrow launch are awesome. PERFECT for urban/dj and trail. i think they work better for trail then the holyrollers


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> ya until you rip open the sidewall....
> 
> look at the arrow launches or twin rails.
> 
> i am going to get kenda kinetics or kiniptions (whatever the 2.4 urban tire is)


Halo Twin Rails are amazing tires. Really really great grip and super fast rolling.

The Launches are nice too.

The Holy Rollers perform pretty well all around. I've also run a set of Lopes Bling Blings for DJ and urban. They're a little slower, but they're great tires.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

well, since you are looking for the best tires, i have a theory. since i am the best and i run Tioga Factory DH 2.3 front and rear on my dirt jump bike, then they must be the best tires.

if you are looking for the best dh/hardcore usage tire, then it must be the Michelin 2.8....


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Holy rollers are good, but they are really noisy. if you want to sound like a frieght train whenever you ride your bike...go ahead and get the holy's. I've been useing the twin rail tires for a long time now. so does everyone I know that rides park/street/DJ. they arent THE BEST for trail, but they work. the best setup i've found out there is a Specialized Adrenaline in the front and a twinrail in the back.

one thing I like about the twinrails is that they are like perfict size. 2.2 is good for park plus they are really fast.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Maxxis Holly Roller.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks For all your suggestions! I think Im gonna go with either the holy rollers or the arrow launches, whichever I can get cheaper.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

holy rollers rock


----------



## zaxxon (Feb 23, 2004)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> Hi there,
> I want to get some new tires that I can use for all types of riding, but mostly dirt jumps and street type stuff, I have one maxxis hookworm so I could run dual hookworms but at the trails they grip like crap. I am looking at the holy rollers, the Arrow launches, which look like they grip well and also the Halo twin rails. I am looking for strong sidewalls and good grip, plus low rolling resistance. I don't care about weight. I am open to suggestions so post away!
> 
> Thanks!


Been riding Tioga Yello Kierin 2.3 and have great luck with urban / dirtjumps


----------



## C9ollie (Oct 29, 2004)

holyrollers end of story


----------



## sortafast (Feb 12, 2004)

been runnin a tioga 2.3 in front, and a arrow launch on the back for over 2 years for jumping and street and these work extremely well. Sometimes i will run dual launches, but I like the way my jump bike tracks with the 2.3 on the front and the launch on the back. No wash outs in loose bermed corners. Holy rollers would be another good choice. I never really like the krads sidewall was a little to flimsy for my tastes, and i dont like having to run 80psi to get a tire to work right.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

continental diesel 2.5 on the front, continental gravity 2.35 on the rear. my favorite all around tire combo...


----------

